# Need a little help with 300mm 2.8 IS that I just bought used...



## Northstar (Dec 27, 2012)

I just received the lens and started playing around with it and immediately noticed that when the IS is turned on, it makes a clearly audible "whirring" sound while focusing and for 2-3 seconds after focus is locked. When IS is off, no "whirring" sound.

I have several lenses with IS and I've never heard anything like this. Is 2-3 seconds of "whirring" normal for the 300mm 2.8 IS?

Would appreciate any feedback since I'm in the return window....thanks.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2012)

privatebydesign said:


> Mine does that, and has done it from new, nothing to worry about.



Private....thanks very much for your feedback. For 2-3 seconds you say? It seems so odd that a $5k lens would make sounds like that, but hey, I'm a noobie to expensive super tele's so what do I know?

I'd appreciate any other feedback so I can feel more at ease about this...thanks.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 28, 2012)

It's the IS device starting up and adjusting itself. If you listen closely while you have the shutter half-way pressed you'll still hear it. At least I get that on my 24-105 IS.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> It's the IS device starting up and adjusting itself. If you listen closely while you have the shutter half-way pressed you'll still hear it. At least I get that on my 24-105 IS.



I don't hear much on my 24-105 with IS on, nor on my 70-200...on the 300 this is a clearly audible "whirring" for 2-3 seconds....like something is spinning.


----------



## PackLight (Dec 28, 2012)

It is normal, I hear it in mine and on my 500mm.

You can't compare the IS of these lenses to the smaller lenses with IS. The glass in the supertele's are huge and it takes much more effort to do what they have to do.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 28, 2012)

Northstar,

Completely normal on the big teleprimes. Both my 300 and 400 f/2.8L's whir the whole time I'm shooting if I keep IS on during the whole game.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Dec 28, 2012)

Noise is all normal. Only worry if it ever "stops" making these noise with IS on. It is the stabilizing gyros, and the corrective lens elements moving to correct lens movement. Does this on all super-telephoto lenses.


----------



## risc32 (Dec 28, 2012)

what they said. normal.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 28, 2012)

My 300 f/4 sounds like a little train wreck for 1-2 seconds after the half press. Still works fine...


----------



## curtisnull (Dec 28, 2012)

None of my IS lenses including my 300/2.8L IS II make any audible noise with the IS on. Of course, it would't surprise me if some people on this board are listening to their IS lenses with a stethoscope.


----------



## PackLight (Dec 28, 2012)

curtisnull said:


> None of my IS lenses including my 300/2.8L IS II make any audible noise with the IS on. Of course, it would't surprise me if some people on this board are listening to their IS lenses with a stethoscope.



All the more reason for us to upgrade our Version I's, we can get rid of the stethoscope and the whirly noises.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 28, 2012)

PackLight said:


> curtisnull said:
> 
> 
> > None of my IS lenses including my 300/2.8L IS II make any audible noise with the IS on. Of course, it would't surprise me if some people on this board are listening to their IS lenses with a stethoscope.
> ...



No no no. You got his post all wrong. What he means is that he "wins."


----------

